# best video camera for professional broadcast?



## A.Y.G.M (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: Need advise on the purchase of new equip.*

I just whant to know a little advise... i have been searching for the best video camera for professional broadcast, just like the one CNN or ABC uses. I need advise for cameras to use outside the field (news coverage, intervies, concerts etc.) and for indoor shows to...

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tikuf (Mar 5, 2010)

Well I don't think your looking for ones that CNN or ABS uses because those cost about 10 thousand.

And in the rare case that you are, you may want to consider hiring a consultant if your throughing around 10 grand based on a free support forum, lol.

Anyway all you really need is an HD camera, you pay for features and drive side after that. But to have decent quality so it looks good you just need an 1080p rated video camera. Everything else is up to you.


----------



## A.Y.G.M (Apr 3, 2008)

Well yea i understand that... Even so, i was hoping that some one versed on this subject cud give me some good info... maybe the same ones the big companies uses, who knows, maybe I decide to go with the pro brands... I just need an idea of the best, and then from there i will be able to decide what level i want to go. so far i like this one : http://pro.jvc.com/prof/attributes/tech_desc.jsp?model_id=MDL101625&feature_id=02


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

The JVC Pro range seems to get good feedback on the Vimeo forums I have read. Try a post there and see what feedback you get. You may be able to find some videos on Vimeo that have been shot using that particular camera too.


----------



## A.Y.G.M (Apr 3, 2008)

Ok, i will check that out. thanks


----------



## goldmercury (Aug 7, 2008)

you'd be looking at 10's if not 100's of thousands to be on par with the big networksm you probably want to go down the prosumer cams a good place to start is the dvinfo forums for advice and what your wanting to accomplish with the camera.

I have a couple of canon XHA1's that do the job well with HD material for DVDs to wedding clients. However it really depends what you are trying to achieve and budget


----------

